# Can't Install This Widgetlocker Theme..



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I downloaded the new infected ROM and everytime I try to press on the wl theme zip it just comes up with complete action with Archive Viewer or Total Commander....so I don't know what the deal is..


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Long press the theme zip, move it to sdcard/data/com.teslacoilsw.widgetlocker/themes


----------

